# Hornets best team in the east??



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's looking like lakers vs hornets for the title.

Hornets are doing very well considering they don't even have Mashburn.

Davis is a whole lot better than i thought he was. wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Naw. It's Philly. Philly stomped all over the bulls. If they'd of had Glenn Robinson in their first 3 games things would be better record wise. But yeah. New Orleans is great, except for what transpired last night to the bulls.

I put the blame on the baron. He was manhandling Kirk Hinrich most of the night, he should have been more assertive with getting to the basket. He could have fouled out Eddy Curry in the second quarter, and just in general had a 50 point game.

I like the pressure defense that Floyd has them playing though. And they definetly have the guns down low to give the lakers severe problems if they met in the finals.

I think if the Hornets got to the finals then they'd probably be good enough to win it, you know?

It'll be interesting to see how Mashburn factors back into the team. I don't see where he fits in with the style their playing right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Magliore needs to play much more consistent. He was missing quite a few chippies at the rim and Eddy Curry isn't some bastion of amazing defense. Mags has got to go stronger to the whole on a regular basis now. He's got his contract, now let's play like it.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Naw. It's Philly. Philly stomped all over the bulls. If they'd of had Glenn Robinson in their first 3 games things would be better record wise. But yeah. New Orleans is great, except for what transpired last night to the bulls.
> 
> <b>I put the blame on the baron.</b> He was manhandling Kirk Hinrich most of the night, he should have been more assertive with getting to the basket. He could have fouled out Eddy Curry in the second quarter, and just in general had a 50 point game.
> ...


Blame me all you want, I wasn't even there!  :laugh:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think when Mash comes back this team is going to be damn hard to beat. He'll fit in, don't worry about that.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> Blame me all you want, I wasn't even there!  :laugh:


 LOL!


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

We're easily the best team in the East. Especially with Baron Davis playing the way he has been. We were one David West lay up from beating the Pacers, and we're 10-4 without Jamaal Mashburn.

We will only get better.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

As much as I'd love to say the Hornets are the Beast of the East, I can't. The Pacers are the best as of right now. They have the best record so far in the NBA and are currently riding a 7 game winning streak. Needless to say, they also beat New Orleans.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> As much as I'd love to say the Hornets are the Beast of the East, I can't. The Pacers are the best as of right now. They have the best record so far in the NBA and are currently riding a 7 game winning streak. Needless to say, they also beat New Orleans.


True. The we gave the Pacers a W. I still say when Mash comes back... LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers right now are the best in the East, they're just playing so well. Artest and O'Neal should both start the All-Star game, they're having great years. The only other East forward you could make a case for is Vince.


----------



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

I think the Hornets are going to the NBA FINALS for the first time since becoming a franchise in the late 80's! Even without Mashburn, they're still wooping other teams in da east because of Baron Davis, but when Mashburn comes back, they're gonna burn every team in da east!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mashburn #24</b>!
> I think the Hornets are going to the NBA FINALS for the first time since becoming a franchise in the late 80's! Even without Mashburn, they're still wooping other teams in da east because of Baron Davis, but when Mashburn comes back, they're gonna burn every team in da east!


Welcome to bbb.net's Hornet's forum Mashburn #24! Hope you post often. I agree about Mash. We will be very tough to beat when he comes back.

The Finals? Still too early to tell IMO but hey, you never know.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Darrel and Baron are amazing leaders.. I would say the other top 1 teams in the league east are Pacers, Pistons, Sixers


----------

